# Escaping The Heat



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Heat Index at 106F, no AC in the house, what to do?







Head to the 301BQ!! Entire family moved out into the trailer with the 15k BTU AC cranked!









No complaints from the Two Elkhounds sleeping in the Chill Zone!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...come to Oregon. Weather today was a high of 69 (yep...69) and tonights low will be 59.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Better yet come to Seattle. We had 65 degrees and rain today. We've only had one day over 80 degrees the entire year so far.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Even here at the beach the heat has been unbearable. I have been severely dehydrated from working outside in the heat all week, and since today is the hottest day of all so far, I am staying in the a/c and jut resting all day.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Just seen a guy in a red suit with horns carrying an A/C unit mumbling "I'm out of South Georgia"......


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey...come to Oregon. Weather today was a high of 69 (yep...69) and tonights low will be 59.


X2 The mildest winter is a summer in Oregon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Better yet come to Seattle. We had 65 degrees and rain today. We've only had one day over 80 degrees the entire year so far.


Just saw this in the paper today...Seattle isn't measuring the number of days they have hit 80 degree (or higher), rather they have it measured in minutes. That's right...minutes. The number of MINUTES Seattle has hit or exceeded 80 degrees this summer is.......70 minutes.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Its been hot here in NE Wyoming the past little bit as well (high 90's) but broke yesterday. We're headed to the lake for the weekend today - Low to mid 80's and low humidity in the forecast. Perfect Miller Lite weather!!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Better yet come to Seattle. We had 65 degrees and rain today. We've only had one day over 80 degrees the entire year so far.


Just saw this in the paper today...Seattle isn't measuring the number of days they have hit 80 degree (or higher), rather they have it measured in minutes. That's right...minutes. The number of MINUTES Seattle has hit or exceeded 80 degrees this summer is.......70 minutes.
[/quote]

Incredible. It is quite ironic that the northern folks can't camp in the winter because of the cold, and we don't enjoy camping as much in the summer because of heat. 70 minutes at 80 sheesh. I think we are at 70 days over 90.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> Better yet come to Seattle. We had 65 degrees and rain today. We've only had one day over 80 degrees the entire year so far.


Ya, but.......... dont you guys get 360 days of rain? and those other 5 days ... fog?


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

jcat67 said:


> Better yet come to Seattle. We had 65 degrees and rain today. We've only had one day over 80 degrees the entire year so far.


Just saw this in the paper today...Seattle isn't measuring the number of days they have hit 80 degree (or higher), rather they have it measured in minutes. That's right...minutes. The number of MINUTES Seattle has hit or exceeded 80 degrees this summer is.......70 minutes.
[/quote]

Incredible. It is quite ironic that the northern folks can't camp in the winter because of the cold, and we don't enjoy camping as much in the summer because of heat. 70 minutes at 80 sheesh. I think we are at 70 days over 90.
[/quote]

Yup. Yup. When we first started camping, I was furiously reading forums to learn as much as possible. I was feeling sorry for the folks up north because they couldn't camp in the winter. After trying to camp when the temps are in the upper 90's, we found that we don't enjoy it. I think our camper is going to be parked until October!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Better yet come to Seattle. We had 65 degrees and rain today. We've only had one day over 80 degrees the entire year so far.


Just saw this in the paper today...Seattle isn't measuring the number of days they have hit 80 degree (or higher), rather they have it measured in minutes. That's right...minutes. The number of MINUTES Seattle has hit or exceeded 80 degrees this summer is.......70 minutes.
[/quote]
I'm on my way out ther Jim!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I'm on my way out ther Jim!!!!


Oh sure....I see those BLANK spaces in your sig file.


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

7:15pm and it is still 101 degrees. No escaping the heat. I'm stuck at the Hot House for the night.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

dhdb said:


> 7:15pm and it is still 101 degrees. No escaping the heat. I'm stuck at the Hot House for the night.


4:35pm here....and 72 degrees.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Santa Fe doing great at about 80 degrees. Hello outdoor opera and 29 years of marriage!!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 7:15pm and it is still 101 degrees. No escaping the heat. I'm stuck at the Hot House for the night.


4:35pm here....and 72 degrees.
[/quote]

You are killing me. I can't wait to brag about the 72 degrees...when we are finally enjoying it in February.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Sweathog62 said:


> Santa Fe doing great at about 80 degrees. Hello outdoor opera and 29 years of marriage!!!


Hope you enjoyed the opera, and congrats on the 29 years.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok so since we are chatting about the weather here, it was 100 degrees F here tuesday this past week. we beat Hawaii and Orlando that was at 93.
We were near Lake Huron at MacGregor Provincial Park and enjoyed the water with Jake retrieving, then back to the TT and air conditioning. What a life we enjoy!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Just watched our 10 o'clock news. Still in the 90s and I forget how many days in a row we've reached 100. Record setting weather here in St. Louis.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey...come to Oregon. Weather today was a high of 69 (yep...69) and tonights low will be 59.


Sigh.... 97 yesterday in Kennewick. I want to live where it's 75 year round


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

The reason it's 75 is because the sun never reaches the ground!


----------

